# Dexters first post



## RobD (May 29, 2013)

Hi everyone. New to the forum so thought Id post a photo of my 14 week old cockapoo, Dexter


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi There! welcome to you and Dexter!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

He's adorable! Welcome!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Welcome!!! Love the name and he is stunning!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi and welcome! He is so cute love the little chocolate guy


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Welcome, great name! Dexter is gorgeous!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Welcome,Dexter is adorable!! xxx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!!! Dexter is a keeper!!!! :welcome:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Is Dexter darker on his body than head and legs? Or is it just the light?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He's got great ears!


----------



## wishbone (Jul 12, 2013)

Dexter is a sweetheart, welcome to both of you!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Dexter is a handsome young pup! I'll look forward to hearing more about him


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hello Dexter xxx


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Dexter is very cute & love the name x


----------



## matti0205 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi, he is absolutely gorgeous, we have a 3 week old, counting days till we can bring her home. Hope you are having fun with your new addidtion.


----------



## matti0205 (Jul 21, 2013)

Is he crossed with a mini or toy poodle?


----------



## RobD (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for the great messages. Hes the same colour all over. The sun and shadow is making him look different shades 

Hes a cross between a minature poodle dad, although he still looks more like his mum who was a show cocker.


----------

